# The World.



## Spr.Earl (14 Feb 2005)

Sapper Earl as a joung Salt in Singapore in 73.


----------



## Spr.Earl (14 Feb 2005)

Come on you hairy bag's lets see some photo's!!


----------



## Navalsnpr (14 Feb 2005)

Here ya go!! Me at the Nationals this past summer.

A Navy guy in CADPAT, who would have known!!


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (15 Feb 2005)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Here ya go!! Me at the Nationals this past summer.
> 
> A Navy guy in CADPAT, who would have known!!



Actually. other than naval CIC officers in CADPAT, I can say that I've seen a Leading Seaman at ASU Longue-Pointe's supply store that spends his days in CADPAT uniform (and had the right to be mad when I called him Corporal ... the anchor is so hard to see).


----------



## Sub_Guy (17 Feb 2005)

A navy guy has no right to get mad when you call him by an army rank.... I mean lighten up..................But if they keep calling you by the army rank after you have educated him on the fact that you are navy..... 

Then tear him up...........


----------



## Spr.Earl (18 Feb 2005)

hey Guys suck back and reload I started this thread for photo's from our Navy to see where they have been .


----------



## Spr.Earl (18 Feb 2005)

Who say's crossing the line is hazing, it's a passage of right when one cross' the Equator for the first time.
Here is Elsa being welcomed by Neptune and his wife to thier Realm


----------



## Spr.Earl (18 Feb 2005)

At anchor in Table Bay under repairs.
It took over 3 week's from Indonesia to get to the Cape !!
Thays a Cunard Ship leaving in the back ground.


----------



## Spr.Earl (18 Feb 2005)

My last,as we Seaman know what fire can do to ship,this photo is of a general cargo ship that had a cargo of cotton aboard and caught fire in Santos,Brazil.

P.S. I have many more but now it's your turn,don't let the Merch better you.


----------



## NCRCrow (21 Feb 2005)

True Story:

I was wearing my CADPAT at Camp Julien with the Naval Nametag. 

This young RCR soldier politely asks me:

"Sargeant, do you know what time the pay office closes at"

I correct him with my naval rank. Then I reply , "not to sure Pte, I think it closes at 1600" ???

I am a little curious, and ask him why he asked me that question. 

He says because the naval anchor on the CADPAT nametag looks like a dollar sign $ and he thought it meant pay.

Did I ever laugh inside. Wait til the boys here this one. ;D


----------



## Spr.Earl (22 Feb 2005)

The above Ship of the photo of crossing the Line I sailed on her for 18 months and eventualy was sold to China but prior we went for survay i.e. insurance inspection and ended up in Dry Dock in Greece.
In the Ship yard was what Korean era U.S. Destoyer.

 Well I ended up on the night watch and started my rounds just after supper and was on the Foc'sal head and was looking down on this rinky dink destoyer when all of a sudden this bugle start's going off.(never seen lowering of the flag) these Yank's on the Dock ran,On the gang way they stopped turned apft and saluted the funniest was this poor bugger who was working on the funnel turned apft and his face was right tight against the funnel and he saluted and stayed there untill the colours were dropped and yet now one would have seen him if he had said F' it.
Ah you had to be there but I gave him credit for his loyality.


----------



## Spr.Earl (22 Feb 2005)

Come on you hairy bag's lets see some photo's.
Hey Crossing the line is not hazing!!
It's a Tradition going back 100's of years for all Navy's and the Merch.

Lets see some of your line photo's


----------



## Spr.Earl (26 Feb 2005)

This a gooder!!.

The photo of crossing the line is the same Ship,we ended up in Iraq with wheat which we had loaded in Quebec.
(This just after the great poisoning,U.N. sent in Insecticide,they thought it was fertilizer,get the picture many died)

We had to lighten ship first at Umkasar before going up river to Basra.

As certain cultures have certain habits we did not open the Dockers Can in the f'scle head,instead we had the chippy make a thunder box that hung over the side about mid ship's on the port and it had a bucket of water etc knowing the culture,well this old thunder box was in use for about a week while we are unloading with what 100 aboard who are using 20 gl. buckets scooping up the wheat into canvas cargo nets and then unloaded into barges which were then towed up river to Basra.

Well any way I was comining on for the night anchor watch and the bosun and I were standing on the upper deck as he was giving my duties for night when we just see one of the workers go into the thunder box and the Bosun is still telling me whats up when the Box goes arse over tit over the side with old poor Ahab in side and we just break up and start roaring and all hell lets lose on deck in Aribic,we can't move for lafter yet we did not know the average Iraqi can't swim.

We saved him but all covered in shite and the best what the Shat al Arab could give him.
The poor bugger.


----------



## Spr.Earl (26 Feb 2005)

Come on you Hairy Bag's give us some photos and stories.
Hey crossing the line is not hazing is a passage of right as Seaman or now Seawoman ?

I want to see some Gray Funnel( Navy) Line crossing Photos.

It's pretty sad were the Merch is beating you lot.


----------



## hugh19 (26 Feb 2005)

There is no way I am adding a pic of me about to spew after getting my pill.


----------



## x-grunt (28 Feb 2005)

Lost my crossing photos in a fire a few years ago. This pic is from the same deployment I crossed the line.

Me at sea in Algonquin around Jan. 1977, probably somewhere near Puerto Rico. Back in the days of green.

Notice the bandaged hand...I was walking through sesame street(?) and the ship did some weird gyration. I ended up tumbling through a hatch into a sleeping officers quarters, with loud swearing and other unruly noises. He wasn't happy with me. Got my wrist bandaged and as my hand was screwed up I helped the stewards for a few days - I was working deck force so it was a kinder to the sprain. Got to nibble tidbits a lot too. But I kept a real low profile around the deck officer for awhile.

Went to San Juan as a port of call just after this pic I think. Alongside an American ship, a supply vessel of some kind. We are doing tropical hours, doing what we do wearing our work dress which is green, including green berets. The Yanks really   don't know what to make of this ship load of "green berets", but give us a lot of polite distance. No one did anything to disabuse them of the notion that we were anything but normal CF sailors.

I've heard similar stories from others. Seems that bus driver uniform had it's occasional advantages.


----------



## Spr.Earl (4 Mar 2005)

x-grunt,sorry to hear you lost your photo's as it is a big thing when you cross the line for the first time.
I have been done a few time's all because I forgot my Certificate.
The trick is to Keep Your Certificate. 
Thanks for posting come on guy's lets hear your stories.
Hey no names,no pack drill.


----------



## Spr.Earl (13 Mar 2005)

Heres a photo of my father as a young mess man aboard a British Ship in West Africa just after the War.
Yes it was issue uniform along with the hat.
My father was 15 at the time.


----------



## Spr.Earl (22 Mar 2005)

Heres the Monument to the Engineers and Black Gang on the Titanic on the Pier Head in Liverpool.
Non of them survived all stood by to keep her afloat.
In the back ground of the firts photo is St. Nicholas' Church which many Convoy and Navy Vet. know's about.


----------



## winchable (22 Mar 2005)

There's a monument to the Titanic Engineers in Southampton too, I'll see if I can find my picture of it.


----------



## Spr.Earl (31 Mar 2005)

Che there was a big stink over moving the monument to make way for the development of a big Hotel the people went APE SHIT as the Monument was built from donations and many a Family in Liverpool lost familily when the Titanic went down.

It has shrapenal scars from WWII on it,it survived the bombings of the Dock's!! 
Also there are Monuments to Norwegian's ,Swede's,Danes,Dutch, etc  For all the Merchant Seaman and Navies who came and went from Liverpool on the Pier Head.


----------

